# Reserve EMS program in Southern California



## chc1993 (Apr 20, 2012)

Morongo Basin Ambulance based in Joshua Tree has reserve positions available for EMT's and Medics. The reserve program provides the opportunity to gain experience in 9-1-1 and interfacility type calls. For details contact Veronica Kennedy at _***Phone Number Removed***_.


----------



## chc1993 (Apr 20, 2012)

For those interested in obtaining information on this opportunity send me a PM so i can provide a phone number.


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have friends that work there, how's the reserve program work? Ill be down in jtree in a week or two and wouldnt mind submitting an app


----------



## chc1993 (Apr 20, 2012)

The program involves unpaid time serving as an EMT or Medic. I would look at it as a resume/experience builder. Our reserves frequently step into paid part-time and full-time position as they become available.

Our agency is a non-profit ambulance association. We have been serving the Joshua Tree/29 Palms area for 60+ years. We serve a large area of southern San Bernardino County with many rural/wilderness environments.

The minimum commitment is one 24 hour shift per week for the first nine weeks. This is for training. After you complete training we require 36 hours per month. Of course you can put in more time if you wish.

Interviews are held the first Wednesday of each month. Send me a PM if you are interested in contacting via phone.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 22, 2012)

so you are pretty much volunteering in hopes of getting picked up for a paid position, or to put on your resume that you were part of a 911 system.  

not that it's a bad thing, but lets call a spade a spade.

what percentage of reserves get paid positions, in the past 5 or 10 years?

and do those guys have a website?


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm down. I'm looking everywhere right now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 22, 2012)

I know a couple people who work there and a couple who used to work there. From what I heard its a great company. I see their rigs at our trauma hospital and their rigs look well maintained. 

You get some really good traumas with the huge off-road scene at Johnson Valley.


----------



## tarai (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a commitment contract for this reserve program?


----------



## chc1993 (Apr 23, 2012)

tarai said:


> Is there a commitment contract for this reserve program?



The minimum commitment is one 24 hour shift per week for the first nine weeks. This is for training. After you complete training we require 36 hours per month. Of course you can put in more time if you wish.


----------



## tarai (Apr 23, 2012)

What if you want to sign-up, but then you get a job offer from another company before your 9 weeks are up? Is it ok to leave the volunteer position or will we have to continue on? Sorry for all the questions... The site wouldn't let me send you a PM because I don't have enough posts


----------



## chc1993 (Apr 23, 2012)

tarai said:


> What if you want to sign-up, but then you get a job offer from another company before your 9 weeks are up? Is it ok to leave the volunteer position or will we have to continue on? Sorry for all the questions... The site wouldn't let me send you a PM because I don't have enough posts



There is no contract. If you choose to leave before completing training that is your decision.


----------



## tarai (Apr 24, 2012)

Last post! I am very interested and will Pm you my email. Thanks for all the info in the forums!


----------



## AnteaterMedic (Apr 24, 2012)

Would love to get more info on this position..
Cant pm yet...don't have enough posts


----------



## chc1993 (Apr 24, 2012)

AnteaterMedic said:


> Would love to get more info on this position..
> Cant pm yet...don't have enough posts



Problem is if I put up the phone number the moderators take it down. Some kind of "rule".

Edit: I sent you a PM.


----------



## TheNewbie07 (Apr 25, 2012)

chc1993. Please send me a PM. Thank you.


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 28, 2012)

Pasadena fire has a ems reserve program. Check it out.


----------



## chc1993 (Dec 7, 2012)

MBA is currently taking applications for Reserve EMT's and Paramedics.

Paid positions are filled from the reserve ranks. The last three full time Paramedics started with us in the reserve program.

Once a Reserve has completed training a stipend is paid per shift worked. $50 for a 24 hour shift and $25 for a 12.

The program is a great way to gain experience in a 9-1-1 system, build up your resume, and set yourself up for a paid position with the company.

PM me with any questions or contact information requests.


----------



## climberslacker (Dec 9, 2012)

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2012)

If I was new and needed experience then I would be all over this, seems like great experience


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 9, 2012)

MBA is a very reputable service with many great paramedics to learn from. they have ALOT of very good traumas and with the medicals you may be with your patient for over an hour. ICEMA has very liberal protocols with extensive standing orders. I do not recall there being reserves in the past so there may be some budget issues they are trying to account for. IF you are in the area and want to VOLUNTEER your time, this may be something to look into.

disclosure: I do not currently nor have I ever worked for MBA or any other service in the ICEMA region.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Dec 9, 2012)

Going to apply as well, how tough is it to get onto their reserves?


----------



## chc1993 (Dec 9, 2012)

Reserves must pass a written exam, skills exam, and oral interview. There is also the standard pre-employment physical and drug screen.


----------



## chc1993 (Dec 9, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> MBA is a very reputable service with many great paramedics to learn from. they have ALOT of very good traumas and with the medicals you may be with your patient for over an hour. ICEMA has very liberal protocols with extensive standing orders. I do not recall there being reserves in the past so there may be some budget issues they are trying to account for. IF you are in the area and want to VOLUNTEER your time, this may be something to look into.
> 
> disclosure: I do not currently nor have I ever worked for MBA or any other service in the ICEMA region.



The reserve program was created to provide a pool of qualified candidates to hire from, as well as provide an increased depth of resources, and provide an opportunity to gain experience in a tight job market. Reserve units do not replace the regular paid units that we deploy daily.

Keep in mind that the reserve employees frequently get at least part-time paid positions fairly quickly if they meet the standards.


----------

